# Kitten up early - help!!!



## BAM (Apr 8, 2011)

My sweet 14 week old British Shorthair kitten wakes up at about 6 a.m. and decides it is playtime. Doesn't bother me too much but my boyfriend is getting increasingly annoyed at being woken up.

Once she's eaten, she continues to play, which makes me think it's not just food she's after. I'm not really sure what to do... thought maybe I should set her automatic feeder to 0600 and put toys in the kitchen so she can play in there for a bit. 

Any idea's?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

She's a kitten its in the job description I'm afraid.Your lucky she waits until 6am.Some are up with the sun Unless you shut her in a room overnight then I dont hold out any hope for your sleep getting any better for a while.I am one of the lucky ones Meeko even as a baby slept until I got up even then he some times needed a wake up call.Sorry cant be of any help.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

6am thats fab, half hour before my alarm. 

My two get us up around about 2, they are not kittens either, lilly was a year in april and jet will be 3 very shortly.

Do you want to swop?


----------



## BSHlover (May 25, 2011)

id consider getting another kitten! they will keep each other company and if you put some dry food down at night then maybe youll get a decent night sleep................. then again.......... maybe it will be double the trouble lol


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Shut your bedroom door?


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> Shut your bedroom door?


...and then wait until your kitten gets older and learns to open it like our cat 

6am would be a lie-in for our cat. Milly starts pawing at the bedroom door around 4.30 (if I let her sleep in the room she starts pestering us at around 3.30am). By 5.30 she's trying to open the door and usually got into the bedroom just coming up to 6am. Not so bad during the week when we have to get up at 6; not so great at the weekends when she still does it. I'm not sure that all cats grow out of wanting attention so early in the morning!


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Mine wakes us up at the first sign of daylight every morning which was fine 2 months ago but is a pain in the behind now lol


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Gizmo used to get me up at 3am every morning to play, he carried this on for about 18 months til I got so tired that I just started rolling over and literally wrapping myself in my duvet so he physically couldn't get a paw in! After about 3 or 4 months he actually got the hint and now he either sleeps or finds himself something to do until I get up at 7 

But they are like automated clocks, once they are set to a routine time thats it its really hard to change! At 7am if I'm not up he sits next to my head and yowls at me - no alarm clocks needed in this house


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I found the trick with my boys is to not react. If your breathing changes, you crack an eyelid, or flinch as you get your wakeup bath etc then the jig is up. Unfortunately I didn't learn this in time. My husband did this without telling me and now the boys exclusively wake me up in the morning. I generally get a few toys tucked in around me, paws pressing all over me, a game in my long hair and then a firm tongue bath, starting at the forehead or temples and then moving onto eyelids etc until I relent and admit I'm awake. They aren't even hungry yet as they don't get fed until 7:30am, they just want attention.

As much as I whine about it, it is one of my favourite parts of the day. Now that they are older (14 months) I sometimes get some quiet time where they just want belly rubs and chin scratches which is a fantastic way to spend 15 minutes before its time for fetch.

On the weekends my husband will get up and play with them. Once he's decided I've had enough sleep he sends the boys in and says "wake up Mummy!" and I've immediately got a paw tapping my cheek before I get little cat kisses  I'm sure you will learn to love it too


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Mine are 3 and I'm getting woken up regularly at 5am at the moment - I don't mind it, actually. I stumble to the kitchen, put out some fresh food, go back to bed and then wake again at 6.45 when the alarm goes off. By then they're curled up asleep together right next to me


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

All babies wake up early.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

just normal!

other than leaving her out of the bedroom, not alot you can do apart from ignore her


----------



## Beckyjr37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Darcy, at 8 months, has settled into a weekday routine. My alarm goes off at 6, I hit the snooze button and it goes off again 10 minutes later and we both get out of bed. I have a shower and then sit on the bed to dry while Darcy sits on me for cuddles (I think he likes the smell of shower gel  ). 
At about 6.30 we go downstairs and open the sitting room curtains to wake up Lola who sleeps on the sofa (on Mondays she covers her eyes with her paws and goes back to sleep for another half hour!). We all eat breakfast together!

They both seem to know when it's the weekend (and even school holidays) and if I have to get up early for some reason, Darcy will roll over and go back to sleep!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Storm always decides 4am is the time. Benji is a sweetie and sleeps through, if he wants food he helps himself then curls back up next to me. We started closing the door to the living room, have his bowl of food and toilet in there and hide his toys, then he asks for attention for 5 mins then gives up and goes back to sleep. Much better than the wall of death at 4am!


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Mines a BSH too and she wakes up with the sun ... so in the summer it can be from 4:30am ish!! :crazy:

I find there isn't much you can do if that is their routine  I leave biscuits down so if she is hungry she can help herself, and try to keep her toys downstairs ... but that doesn't stop her from bringing them upstairs!! :

The only other solution would be to shut your bedroom door to keep her out 

..xx..


----------

